
Swiss police stumbled across a large marijuana plantation while using Google Earth - kirubakaran
http://www.businessweek.com/ap/financialnews/D960T7100.htm
======
pasbesoin
So, will headlines like this effectively "crowdsource" further discovery
efforts? ;-)

